# الرخام وانواعه



## ahmedhien (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*اعمال الرخام*​أعمال الرخام
تطلق كلمة رخام على الصخور الجيرية المتحولة، وشاع حاليا إطلاقها على ما يستعمل فى نفس إستعمالات الرخام، فالأحجار الجيرية الصلبة والأحجار الجيرية المتبلورة والأحجار الجيرية المتحولة والسربنتينى .... ألخ ، من الأنواع التى تنتشر وتستخدم فى أغراض الزينة ، ويطلق عليها إسم رخام .
وإستعمال الرخام قد عرف خلال العصور القديمة التى عرفت المبانى والقصور الفاخرة وتزينها بمشغولات وتماثيل من الرخام ، وقد سجل التاريخ أن الرخام كان يستعمل فى إستعمالات كثيرة فى جميع العصور التى عرفت المدنية.
وقد وصف هيرودوت أهرامات الجيزة بأنها مكسية من الرخام المجلى الذى أكسبها جمالا وعظمة ، وقد ذكر فى التوراه أن الرخام إستخدم فى بناء معابد أورشليم ، زهذا يثبت أن الرخام قد عرف من أكثر من ألاف السنين قبل الميلاد.
وكان الرخام وسيلة الفنانين فى التعبير سواء فى فن المعمار أوالنحت ومبانى اليونان القديمة وتماثيل روما
وقد عرف الفراعنة الرخام فى مصر منذ أكثر من 5 ألاف سنة ، فقد أستخدم فى تكسية الأهرامات وفى بناء المعابد وقصور الملوك وتماثيلهم والمسلات وأعمدة المعابد .
وفى خلال الأعوام العشرون الماضية كانت مصر تعتمد على الرخام المستورد من الخارج (إيطاليا ويوغسلافيا) ولم يقم أحد بإستغلال ثرواتنا من الرخام إلا القلائل والذين كانوا يقومون بإستحراج الرخام بطرق بدائيه وبكميات بسيطة جدا لا تذكر.
وتنقسم إستخدامات الرخام إلى سبعة​أولا : إستخدامه فى المبانى ( تكسيات وبلاطات ودرج ودفايات وعمران ) .
ثانيا : صناعة التماثيل .
ثالثا : النصب التذكارية .
رابعا : واجهات ومداخل المحال التجارية والبنوك .
خامسا : صناعة الأثاث (أقراص المناضد – والبوفيهات )
سادسا : أعمال الزينة والزخرفة .
ولكل إستخدام من هذه الإستخدامات نوع أو أنواع من الرخام الذى يصلح لها طبقا للونه ولدرجة صلابته ولتكاليف إستخراجه وصناعته . 
أولا : إستخدامه فى المبانى ( تكسيات وبلاطات ودرج ودفايات وعمران ) .
ثانيا : صناعة التماثيل .
ثالثا : النصب التذكارية .
رابعا : واجهات ومداخل المحال التجارية والبنوك .
خامسا : صناعة الأثاث (أقراص المناضد – والبوفيهات )
سادسا : أعمال الزينة والزخرفة .
ولكل إستخدام من هذه الإستخدامات نوع أو أنواع من الرخام الذى يصلح لها طبقا للونه ولدرجة صلابته ولتكاليف إستخراجه وصناعته . 
توجد فى مصر أنواع مختلفة من الرواسب الجيرية تابعة للعصور الجيولوجية المختلفة ، وتغطى مساحات كبيرة من صحرائها ، وهذا يعطى فرصة كبيرة للحصول على أنواع مختلفة من الأحجار الجيرية الصلبة والمتبلورة والمتحولة .
ينقسم الرخام المصري إلى ثلاثة أقسام :
1- الرخام الرسوبى :
وهو متوفر بكثره فى محاجر جمهورية مصر العربية ويوجد فى : شرق بنى سويف ، غرب سمالوط ، وادى دجلة ، الكريمات ( وادى اليوم ) ، القطامية طريق المعادى ، العين السخنة طريق السويس بمنطقة وادى هيف ، الزعفرانة ، المقطم ، الهرم 
2- الرخام المتحول :
وهو التيسيت والسربينتينى والريشيا – ويوجد بالفواجيز بالصحراء الشرقية .

3- الرخام النارى :
وهو الجرانيت والبورنيريت والكوارتز ، ويوجد بأسوان وجبل الدخان ووادى المياه بإدفو 
أنواع الرخام المصري التى تم إستخراجها حتى الأن هى :
أولا : الرخام 
1- رخام أبيض و أسود أدفو المستخرج من وادى المياه .
2- رخام بوتشينو ( وردى – أحمر ) والمستخرج من الزعفران ، بالبحر الأحمر .
3- رخام برلاتو ( كريم – أصفر ) والمستخرج من منطقة أدفو ، شرق سمالوط بإلمنيا .
4- رخام نجرو وتريستا (رمادى – بلون بنى على أسود) من وادى هريف بطريق السويس . 
ثانيا : الألباستر 
لا يعتبر من الرخام ولكنه ينضم إليه لقيمته فى معظم أستعمالات الرخام السابق ذكرها ، يضاف إليه صلاحية لعمل تماثيل وأباجورات مضاءة وممتاز عن الرخام فى لمعانه ونعومته ولونه الشفاف .

ثالثا : السربينتينى 
ويمتاز بصلابته ولونه الأخضر الزرعى ، ويوجد به عروق ححمراء تكسبه جمالا ويطلق عليه الرخام الأخضر .رابعا : البريشيا 
وتمتاز بلونها الجميل ، فأرضيتها الخضراء وبها دوائر مختلفة الألوان وهى بالإضافة إلى لونها الجميل تمتاز بصلابة كبيرة وموجودة بمنطقة الفواخير بالصحراء الشرقية .

خامسا : الجرانيت 
وقد أخذ الجرانيت المصرى شهرة عالمية حيث كانت المسلة المصرية التى نقلت إلى باريس أكبر إعلان عن الجرانيت المصرى وألوانه الأحمر والأسود والرمادى وهو موجود بكثرة فى أسوان .
بيان بأنواع الرخام والأسماء المميزة لها : بوتشينو زعفرانة روز بنى
برلاتو إلمنيا بيج
أبيض أدفو أبيض 
أخضر أدفو أخضر
تريستا السويس ملون وبيج فاتح
نجرو السويس رمادى
دوليت الكريمات أبيض وبيج فاتح
ترافر تينو بنى سويف مخرم ذو ثقوب
بوتتشينو بنى سويف كريم بنى 
الهرم أبيض رمادى ومعرق 
مناطق الرخام فى مصر ) ) 
أولا : رخام منطقة الزعفرانة
الموقع : تقع محاجر رخام الزعفرانة بجوار طريق برى مرصوف هو طريق السويس – رأس غارب بجبل تلميث الذى يقع فى أقصى الشمال الشرقى للجلالة الشرقية ، وتبعد عن السويس بحوالى 125 كم وعن رأس غارب بحوالى 90 كم .
أهم خصائص رخام المنطقة :
1- أنواع الرخام الموجودة بالمنطقة جيدة وصلبة ومتعددة الألوان ( الوردى – الكريم – الأصفر ).
2- قبول المستهلك النهائى لألوان الرخام المستخرج من هذه المنطقة وشيوع إستخدامه بشكل ملحوظ بعد معرفة المستهلك المحلى بكافة مواصفاته .
3- وفرة الخام وإنتشاره بالمنطقة من الأنواع والألوان المختلفة مع وجود إحتياطات مؤكدة كبيرة ،مما يضمن إستمرار عمليات الإستغلال للمنطقة لمدة طويلة مع ضمان الحصول على نفس الأنواع والألوان.أولا : رخام منطقة أدفو إلمنيا
الموقع : تقع محاجر رخام االمنطقة على بعد 30 كم غرب مدينة إلمنيا ، و45 كم تقريبا من شمال غرب مدينة سمالوط . ويتم الإتصال بالمنطقة عن طريق مدينة سمالوط حيث يوجد طريق مرصوف .
أهم خصائص رخام المنطقة :
1- من أقل أنواع الرخام المعروفة فى مصر صلابة وإحتمالا، ومن الجهة العلمية البحتة لا يعتبر هذا النوع رخاما بل عبارة عن حجر جيري صلب متبلور جزئيا وقابل للصق .
2- يتميز رخام هذه المنطقة بتعدد ألوانه فبعضه لونه كريم فاتح والبعض الأخر داكن وألوان أخرى متعددة منها اللون الكريم الذى يشوبه اللون الرمادى ، والكلايم المنقط بنقط سوداء .
3- يتميز بأنه أكثر تماسكا لو قورن بالأنواع الأخرى من أنواع الرخام الرسوبيه (رخام البوتتشينو) وهذا يميزه عن باقى أنواع الرخام المصري بأنه من أكثر أنواع كتل الرخام إنتاجية عند نشره ، علاوه على أنه أقل الأنواع تكلفة فى النشر والصقل والتلميع والتشكيل لإنخفاض صلابته.
4- تعدد ألوان هذا النوع من الرخام تحمل مخاطر للمنتج نتيجة تحول الطلب على لون معين يقوم بإنتاجه إلى لون أخر لا يقوم بإنتاجه ويفضل الإنتاج من هذا النوع على أساس طلبات سابقة.

ثالثا : منطقة وادى المياه بإدفو 
الرخام الأبيض :
الموقع : تقع محاجر الرخام الأبيض بوادى المياه على بعد حوالى 150 كم من مدينة إدفو والجزء الأكبر من المسافة المذكورة وقدره حوالى 100 كم من أدفو إاى مناجم البرامية طريق أسفلتى.
أهم مميزات رخام المنطقة :
1- يتميز رخام هذه المنطقة بدرجتى الصلابة والتحول للضغط المناسبتين لإستخدامات الرخام بصفة خاصة ، وهذه الميزة تجعله أفضل أنواع الرخام المصرى .
2- يتميز بخلوه من العروق والأكاسيد ولونه الأبيض الشاهق مما يكسبه صفة مميزة وهو أنه عازل للكهرباء ، وهذه الميزة سبب فى شيوع إستخدامه.
3- يتميز رخام هذه المنطقة بالندرة وعدم وجود إحتياطى مؤكد من الخام ، مالم تسفر أعمال البحث عن إمتدادات لعرق الرخام الجاري إستغلاله بالمنطقة.
4- يتميز الرخام الأبيض المنتج من هذه المنطقة بقابليته الشديدة للصقل واللمعان وعدم تأثره بالأحوال الجوية بعكس الأنواع الأخرى من الرخام.
5- من أهم المميزات التى تجعل رخام هذه المنطقة أفضل أنواع الرخام عند تركيبه فى المبانى فى شدة تماسكه مع المونة عند تركيبه مع زيادة التماسك بتعرضه لضوء الشمس.
ب - الرخام الأسود :
الموقع : تقع محاجر الرخام الأسود على بعد حوالى 170 كم شمال أدفو .
أهم خصائص رخام المنطقة :
1- يتميز هذا الرخام بلونه الأسود الداكن ، وهذا اللون كانت تفتقر إليه مجموعة ألوان الرخام المصرية ، ويزيده جمالا وروعة العروق البيضاء التى قد تتخله .
2- يتميز هذا الرخام بدرجة صلابته التى قد تفوق كافة أنواع الرخام المصرية.
3- يعيب رخام هذه المنطقة عدم قابليته للصقل الممتاز رغم صلابته الشديدة .
4- يعيب رخام هذه المنطقة ضعف تماسكه مع المونة . 
رابعا : رخام منطقة بنى سويف
الموقع : تقع محاجر الرخام وأحجار الزينة شرق محافظة بنى سويف داخل وادى سنور الذى يبعد عن شاطئ النيل بحوالى 70 كم .، وبالنسبة للمحاجر الألباستير ومحاجر رخام بوتتشينو ببنى سويف ، أما بالنسبة لمحاجر الرخام الترافرتينو فتبعد عن بلدة البياضى شمال بلدة سنولر بحوالى 15كم بجبل شيون.
أنواع كتل الرخام المستعملة فى المنطقة :
1- محاجر الألباستر ويتم إستغلالها فى إنتاج كتل الألباستر والدبش.
2- مجاجر رخام بوتتشينو بن سويف .
3- محاجر رخام ترافرتينو بنى سويف .
خامسا : أحجار زينة منطقة قنا
( أ ) أحجار الوينة البرشيافيردى:
الموقع : تقع المحاجر فى سلسلة من الجبال تمتد على الطريق العام فقث القصير من منطقة الحمامات وتبعد عن بلدة قفط بحوالى 90 كم .وقريبة من المناجم القديمة لذهب الفواخير وعطا الله ومنجم الكروم .
أهم خصائص الأحجار :
1- تتميز هذه الأحجار بصلابتها الشديدة التى تفوق صلابة الجرانيت كما تنفرد بلونها الرائع الجميل ، فأرضيتها خضراء وفطع الرشيا متناثرة بأحجام وأشكال مختلفة ، وتقع كل قطعة بين مجموعة ألوان مختلفة .
2-صلابة هذه الأحجار تجعلها أفضل أنواع الرخام وأحجار الزينة فى مصر ،قابلة للصق والتلميع وهى تعطى بريقا شديدا خاصة إذا كان النشر موازيا لإتجاه البللورات.
3- الفواصل بين الأحجار وبعضها فى المحجر متباعدة وسمك الطبقات كبير مما يساعد على أستخراج كتل بأطوال كبيرة ومناسبة لتصنيع الرخام وأحجار الزينة ، والإحتياطات المؤكدة للحام كبيرة مما يسمح بالإستغلال الإقتصادى( ب ) أحجار الوينة السربنتين:
الموقع : تقع محاجر السربنتين بوادى عطا الله و تبعد حوالى 14 كم من الطريق العام قفط القصير والطريق للمحاجر صحراوى ممهد لسير السيارات 
أهم خصائص الأحجار :
1- تتميز هذه الأحجار بلونها الأخضر الداكن أو الفاتح وتنتشر فيها نقط رمادية اللون ، وفى بعض الأحيان يتخللها عروق بنية اللون من أكاسيد الحديد تأخذ أشكالا مختلفة.
2- يحد من إستخدام هذا النوع من الأحجار فى الأغراض المعمارية التى تستخدم فيها أنواع الرخام و أحجار الزينة عدة عوامل :.
أ- ضعف تماسك وإتحاد هذه الأحجار مع المونة عند تركيبها فى المبانى وتعرضها للفك بعد التركيب .
ب- رغم صلابة هذه الأحجار مقارنة بأنواع الرخام الأخرى إلا أن قابليتها للصقل والتلميع ضعيفة وذلك للعناصر المكونة لهذه الأحجار وخاصة الأخضر الداكن منها
ج- تتأثر هذه الأحجار عند تعرضها للعوامل الجوية المختلفة من حيث اللون والصقل وتحمل الضغط .


3- أغلب إستخدامات هذه الأحجار فى الأثاث ويستخدم الكسر الناتج منه فى صناعة البلاط الموزايكو اللوكس.
4- تتواجد هذه الأحجار فى المحاجر على شكل طبقات فوق سطح الأرض وسمك كل طبقة لا يزيد فى المتوسط عن 80 سم والمسافات بين الفواصل متقاربة تتخللها سمارات رأسية وأفقية تحد من إمكانية إنتاج كتل من هذه الأحجار بمقاسلا مناسبة للنشر .
5- عملية إستغلال هذا النوع من الأحجار تعتبر من أسهل عمليات تحجير الرخام وأحجار الزينة لطبيعة تركيبه .
سادسا : جرانيت منطقة أسوان 
الموقع : تنتشر محاجر الجرانيت الأحمر والرمادى والأسود فى مناطق متفرقة بمحافظة أسوان ، ويتميز جرانيت كل منطقة بلون خاص ، ويوجد محجرين للجرانيت أحدهما أحمر وأخر أسود ، وتقع هذه المحاجر جنوب شرق مدينة أسوان وهى قريبة من الصحراء ويربطها بالمدينة طريق أسفلتى رئيسى وتقع المحاجر على هذا الطريق .
أهم مميزات الجرانيت : 
1- الجرانيت صخر شديد الصلابة ، حبيباته متماسكة ولونه جميل ، كما أن صلابته تجعل له قابلية للصقل والتلميع تظهره بمظهر زجاجى أملس غير قابل للخدش.
2- الجرانيت يعتبر أقل إتحادا بالمونة من أنواع الرخام المختلفة نظرا لتماسك حبيباته وعدم تماسكه وعدم مساميته ، ويعيب الجرانيت المصرى بالنسبة لإستخدامه كأحجار زينة عدم تجانسه لأن الجرانيت فى الحجر الواحد بل والطفلة الواحدة نتيجة الإختلاف فى نسبة العناصر المكونة للجرانيت فى المنطقة الواحدة ، علاوة على تواجد بقع سوداء ليس لها شكل منتظم وتظهر عشوائيا فى أماكن مختلفة من الكتل فتشوه منظر الجرانيت الأحمر عند تركيبه .


----------



## eng.amani (4 ديسمبر 2007)

ممكن ارفاق صور


----------



## nizar_mahameed (8 ديسمبر 2007)

هل هنالك معادله او قانون لتحديد سمك الجرانيت المعد للبلاط اذا علمت باقي قياساته ؟


----------



## م محمد كرم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

لو كان فى صور يكون احسن


----------

